# Its Breeding Time!



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well all good things much come to a close, and today marks the end of over six months vacation time for my three female anoles.... The male has moved in permanently. And I guess they were also ready for it to be done to since he was able to mate with two out of three females in less than three hours. This male truly takes after his master







Merely moments into his new home he went straight to work. I am sure his ego is through the roof right now as well since he has achieved what his instincts tell him to do, pass on your genes. I look forward to baby anoles in late April/early May! Will keep you posted on that!






Of course we obviously need video proof of these happenings so here you go! It must be the "Anole Code" to mate in the highest location possible, thus making it harder to get the shot.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grats man







nice joke too


----------

